# Too many sticky topics in the TT forum



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

whats it at now 5? I can only see one user topic on the page before needing to scroll.

I can appreciate the importance of them but perhaps you could figure some way of hyperlinking them so they are horizontal 1 2 3 4 5 or take up 5 lines eg
1
2
3
4
5

rather than
1

2

3 etc

Just its really getting on my tits!

Dave

Also Kev - cos its probably you reading this - I've got a nice little 1meg vid of a TT - any chance I can e-mail it to you and you provide a link to it for a couple of weeks? Havn't sorted out my web space yet! (Still revelling the in the joys of a VPN!)


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Actually theres 6 !!!

Hows about putting a mouse over operation on them so that when you hover over the tool tip changes, or some other dynamic operation.

or

Move GTI int to events, if you can't register should be on the faq list (sort of) and the faq's should be on the faqs on the title bar bit of the page.

I still reckon you could have the threads in here or non sticky and just have a shorter list with hyperlinks to the threads . . .

Dave

p.s. they are really getting on my tits big style!!


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

yeah I know 

probs when registering... this is the only place that new members see it... the can't be bothered to go around the site looking for how to ask for a password. The thread should really be in the site news forum, but last time I moved it no one emailed me, but sent emails to NuTTs, Wak, parts-guru... etc. everyone but the persone who can actually change the password!

sig pic size - it's there for about a week, 'cause I'm fed up with IMing people about the size of the sig pictures... I'm actually thinking about not bothering and seeing how long users start to complain about the speed of the site... again.

GTI thread - again temporary. It's advantageous to the site to get awareness of the GTI event.

traiders who are after free advertising - again temporary - will prob be moved to the site news forum soon once people have seen it.

FAQ thread... I think it really belongs here.

So, 2 threads are perminant - the others will go over time. I'll see if I can find a neater way of doing stick threads when I get a chance to play with the next version of the site.


----------

